# Malvern @ Western Motorhome Show, Malvern



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

There has been a new Show Rally added to the rally programme. The Show Rally is at Western Motorhome Show, Malvern in Malvern, Worcestershire starting 17/08/2017

More information will be available at the following url once the entry has been approved and active (Normally within 24hrs): 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=922

If you have any questions about the rally or want to chat about it then please post in this thread.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

rayc has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Happyrunner (Oct 1, 2006)

*New Attendee Added*

Happyrunner has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

JollyJack has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

brillopad has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## alandsue (Jul 30, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

alandsue has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## SGMGB (Sep 17, 2009)

*New Attendee Added*

SGMGB has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## smurfinguk (Jul 21, 2007)

*New Attendee Added*

smurfinguk has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## waspes (Feb 11, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

waspes has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## sweeny (Jan 6, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

sweeny has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## val33 (Jun 29, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

val33 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Robell (Mar 13, 2013)

Hi,

I've just booked our tickets for the show. Tried logging in on the rally page to put our names down, but after several attempts have given up. Can you add us to the list as 'definite' Thursday to Monday please? 

Thanks

Rob


----------



## jennie (May 3, 2009)

*New Attendee Added*

jennie has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## ICDSUN2 (Nov 16, 2010)

*New Attendee Added*

ICDSUN2 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

*New Attendee Added*

KeiththeBigUn has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## salfy (Feb 22, 2009)

*New Attendee Added*

salfy has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## pixieandelves (Oct 21, 2013)

*New Attendee Added*

pixieandelves has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## pads69 (May 13, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

pads69 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## mota-oma (Nov 30, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

mota-oma has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## caz_cat (Jun 24, 2006)

*New Attendee Added*

caz_cat has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

gnscloz has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

RobMD has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## FloridaLil (Feb 15, 2013)

*New Attendee Added*

FloridaLil has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Lot of folks on Malvern list still unconfirmed you have till 2pm on 2nd August to book

So get booking please

Thanks

Jacquie


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

Paid up with Warners - will you please confirm me? Ta!
Look forward to seeing you all there.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

All confirmed Rob.


Any more now booked ??????????????



Jac


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

hi jacs,

could you please add our name to the rally as i still cant get in the old site, i cant confirm for a couple of days as we still have not got the van back, as we were talking at the show, if it can go wrong it will go wrong, the last two years need rewinding and starting again, we were so pleased that we had fixed all the problems on the van, most caused by that horrible garage that had the van for 13 weeks last year,on the way home could hear a funny noise, thought it was the exhast coming adrift, but no 5 gear, and when they took the gearbox out they said we needed a new clutch, and while they were taking the gears out a bolt on the hub stuck, so we have had to have it taken to an engineering shop to be resorted, that came back today so all being well we get the van back tomorrow or monday, at least going to the engineers was cheaper than a new hub etc. by the way davids fridge is great,
really good price, if we need anything else we will definately use them.

mags


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Mags ok will add you to Malvern, sorry hear about the van as you say last 2 years need rewinding im right with you there lol

Jac


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

Pre Booking for Malvern closes tomorrow Wednesday 2nd August at 2pm.

There are still some unconfirmed on our list.

Bob


----------



## jennie (May 3, 2009)

Please can someone confirm me for Malvern. Booked, just waiting for tickets to arrive.
Thanks Jennie


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

hi, booked ,waiting for tickets, and van.........., got it back 5th gear great, clutch great, horn buryied in the midst of engine , door lock at right angles to door, brakes soft, and kangoorooing down the road, but apart from that no problem.....back in garage, ireland now off completely, and fingers crossed for malvern. 

mags


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

The Warners list for Malvern 2017 has the following on it that are NOT on our Motorhome Facts list: 
Surname:

BROPHY patmyhead
HARRIS
REES
RODGER

Does anyone know the Motorhomefacts User Name for these. Or, if it's your own booking please let me know.

Many thanks
Bob 
JollyJack (Marshal for Malvern)
0771 5825128


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

Greetings from the Malvern Western and Motorhome Show!

Our pitch this year is the same as last year although we only have half of it! 

Follow the signs for Motorhome Facts and you will see our feather flag flying.

Our mobile if you need to contact us is 0771 5825128

Ground is good. Weather has been ok with a light to moderate breeze.

Look forward to seeing everyone

Andrea and Bob 

JollyJack


----------



## Robell (Mar 13, 2013)

Thanks to Jolly Jack for all his hard work in organising and marshalling the Malvern show rally. Had a really good time apart from the 'hit and miss' weather. With the weather turning decidedly miserable on Sunday afternoon and as the OH had to be in work on Monday afternoon we decided to cut our stay short and leave on the Sunday evening instead of the Monday morning so as to give me more time to sort the van out on Monday. 

Hope you all enjoyed it and had a safe journey home.

Rob


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

Many thanks to Andrea and Bob for their sterling work once again! Always good to see a few people I know, but they are getting less now as so many have left the site.
Weather was changeable, but it wasn't cold which helped offset the damper periods, and for me at least it didn't spoil the rally.


----------

